# Do people want hand-drawn maps anymore?



## psyekl (Jul 6, 2004)

A note to the reader:  In this post I'm focusing on published works, and am by no means picking on any computer artist/cartographer.  Not everyone has the time, patience or skill to make detailed maps by hand, and I've seen many fantastic maps/floorplans done on the computer.  I'm merely asking for an opinion regarding this train of thought. 

I've always preferred hand-drawn maps over computer generated, but with the speed and accuracy of the newer cartography programs it's no longer practical to pay an artist to spend days on a map by hand that can be done in hours on a computer.  Does anyone even want hand-drawn maps anymore?

As a draftsman I recognize the value of being able to produce work accurately and quickly, but for games and stories that rely on setting a mood to enhance the imagination of the players/readers, I actuallly think it's important that the maps fit the genre.  While computer-generated maps and floorplans are great for modern settings, I'm of the opinion that fantasy settings should have at least some hand-drawn maps (especially the main maps and player's maps).

I do use AutoCAD for some of my fantasy drawings because it does allow for a level of detail not normally seen in Campaign Cartographer or similar programs, and if done right will not look too "perfect".  Ultimately I end up drawing my fantasy floorplans by hand, and while they take a week or two to complete the finished product is much more appealing.  I've never tried to use a computer for mapping, and I've been known to work up to 200 hours on a single map.  This may not be practical for working within a deadline, but the results are far better in my opinion.  I've included some of my work if you're curious (who am I kidding, I just want to show off)!

I for one would like to see more hand-drawn maps and floorplans!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, those are nice! I especially like the world map. Any chance you could host that somewhere with a larger file size so it can be viewed without the distortion? 

 I actually prefer hand drawn maps, although thats not to say that I can't appreciate a well done computer drawn map. There are advantages to both, but if given a choice, I'd prefer to see a map made by a skilled hand. Maybe I'm just old fashioned, but most computer art, even most good computer art, looses something that a hand drawn or painted image has.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 6, 2004)

A really good computer assisted map will usually look like it was hand drawn but have features that you just can't get with a single layer source. Really, with a tablet there's just no excuse. Well, I suppose if you exclusively correct 'errors' and use a vector program or something with a very limited amount of tiles - but that's just not saying you couldn't produce something like your handdrawn maps on a computer. It's a tool, nothing more. It is no more soul-sucking than using a ruler to straighten a line or using a copier to chase away pencil marks before you ink. Granted though, I'm getting really tired with CCPro maps, however well they're done they're just not usually using an awfully varied symbol set. The Harn map stuff is pretty nice though, relaxing in the sameness even.


----------



## Omote (Jul 6, 2004)

in one word: YES!  Computer drwan maps while some are very good, to me just don't capture the flavor of a fantasy setting.  However, as mentioned abouve, a good computer cartographer can make maps that look hand drawn.  But there is just that little something to me that is missing from a computer drawn map.  One thing I would like to see from all potential cartographers-by-hand; don't forget to add detail!  There are too many maps out there that don't focus hard enoguh on detail.  It is the little things on maps that make me smile, and make gaming (or DM more specifically) a bit easier at times.

...........................Omote
FPQ


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 6, 2004)

When all of these really neat mapping programs came out, I started to drool.  I have been hand-drawing my maps for years and years (with various qualities of output), and I thought "Aha!  Now I can have professional-looking maps!"  But the sad fact was that it was _the act of drawing the map physically_ that really put me in touch with the setting I was creating.  Yeah, I occasionally use other people's maps when appropriate (and have for years), but if I am making the map it has to be pen-and-paper.

RC


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Jul 6, 2004)

Pay an artist?  No, no, no... You have it all wrong.  What you need to do is get a cartographer with a vivid imagination, give them tidbits of the campaign and watch them go.  We have a closet cartographer (someone who took it in school but never did it as a profession) who loves my DM's world and has done all 30 + maps.

Hand drawn, hands down.  Hell, a chimp with a crayon can make a map but at least it is hand drawn.  I have tried the multiple computer cartographers and some have been decent, but they don't have the same feel.  However, you get a good coffee stain on a napkin and quickly draw an outline?  POOF!  There is an island now added onto the campaign.  Just gotta know where to look.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jul 6, 2004)

Since I cannot draw a lick I don't mind if they are hand-drawn or computer aided.
I think it is really up to how you use it.
Maps for DM's I like clean, sharp and very detailed.
For my players I love handdrawn maps which are not detailed and not 100 percent accurate. IMO since in my world they don't have gps and super accurate survey equipment you do the best you can with what you get.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jul 6, 2004)

If I'm purchasing a product, I much _much_ prefer hand-drawn.

Well, I should be more clear - I don't really care how the maps are done as long as they _look_ hand-drawn.

If a map looks too much like some computer-made picture, it'll guarantee that I _won't_ buy a product with that in it.


----------



## mroberon1972 (Jul 6, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> If a map looks too much like some computer-made picture, it'll guarantee that I _won't_ buy a product with that in it.




You won't buy a product due to a _style choice_ instead of quality level?  :\ 

I'm not picking on you, but let's be honest:  There are a lot better reasons to judge a product...   

Great maps by the way!  Your sense of style shows a lot in those.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jul 6, 2004)

I much prefer hand drawn maps, but I think there are probably ways to marry the two techniques to get a good result.  

For my own maps, I almost always hand draw the basic outlines, then scan it in and manipulate/color/add text in Photoshop.  Especially for world maps and city maps.  Individual building maps I either do hand drawn and use it in that form, or I create the whole thing in Photoshop.


----------



## psyekl (Jul 6, 2004)

First things first:  Cthulhu's Librarian, thanx for the compliment and I'll try to put it on the last page of my car's site (the only other place I can put it right now, see my sig for the link).  Be aware that it's scanned from a 8.5x11 reduction of the original, but the detail is still decent.  And to let everyone know:  it's not a world map, it's an island.  4" = 100 miles on the original drawing (18x24).  I use the grid-copy method for doing enlargement and reductions by hand.  Many of my friends love the fact that they can recognize the Isle of Caellend on the world map even though it's only about an inch tall...

I'll definitely agree that as long as a map "looks" hand drawn, It doesn't matter if it came from a computer or not, but I'd hate to see computers win     While I've seen some well-done "hand-drawn" maps done by computer, they still had the feel of being too "perfect" and too "symmetrical" with the symbols, if you know what I mean.

What I think makes a good hand-drawn map is it's little flaws:  the way the ink feathers in the paper, the little accidental drips, the lack of "crispness" of the line quality, and especially the little flourishes "just because" (yea, I know these can be done on computer..darned technology!).

I'm not happy with my style or quality so far, my style seems too "technical" and "precise" (a side effect of being a draftsman).  I'm going to use the style of JRR Tolkien as my main influence with my next map (I'm going to draw little trees, shade the mountains and insert some small illustrations).  Tolkien has drawn the best maps that I've ever seen for a fantasy setting, and I've yet to see another map capture the "feel" like they do.  Most people seem to like detail as well, so I'll put in a lot of that!

I'm a full-time artist now, so I have plenty of time to work on my hobby!  I'm planning on drawing up some elaborate dungeons and I'm open to suggestions of what everyone wants to see.  I'm also considering compiling a book of drawings once I'm comfortable with my style.  I'll post the occasional "generic" drawing for use in any campaign...


----------



## Arnwyn (Jul 7, 2004)

mroberon1972 said:
			
		

> You won't buy a product due to a _style choice_ instead of quality level?  :\
> 
> I'm not picking on you, but let's be honest:  There are a lot better reasons to judge a product...



Let's be honest - I have no idea what you're talking about.

Are you trying to suggest that maps aren't a good reason for me to reject a product? That if I think that a map looks like it was computer-generated, I shouldn't pass on such a product? Sorry d00d... maps are an absolutely critical component in my RPG purchases. "A lot better reasons" indeed...

Needless to say - unless you clarify (eg. explanation of "style choice" and "quality" in the context of maps), I'm dismissing your comments entirely.


----------



## psyekl (Jul 7, 2004)

I have to agree with Arnwyn:  I won't buy a product if I don't like the maps, either, but only if the maps are a major part of the product.  I actually HATE the maps put out in many of Wizard's products, but they usually include a hand-drawn map that'll entice me buy it.  Examples:

1) "The Standing Stone" adventure module:  dry, unimaginative and disappointing story, but the maps are fantastic!! (cartography by Todd Gamble- drawn by hand)

2) "The Sunless Citadel" adventure module:  A somewhat simplistic story, but fun.  The dungeon maps are random (this is supposed to be a castle) and have a "technological feel", being drawn with a shadow as if they're hovering over the grid below.  The 3 mini-maps inside the front cover are excellent (once again, drawn by Todd Gamble).

For a fantastic story and wonderful maps, try to get your hands on "Night's Dark Terror", an introductory Expert D&D module released back in 1986 by TSR for the Basic D&D system (remember those?) (written accross top: B10 <british flag>Special Basic/Expert Transition Module for Levels 2-4   9149).  All of the maps are hand-drawn, it includes a cardstock foldout filled with mini-maps for minor locations, and a poster-sized foldout printed with maps on BOTH SIDES.

A SIDE NOTE:  I'd like to post some more pics, but the "Manage Attatchments" button doesn't work anymore.  Help please...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 9, 2004)

This is really strange, I see hand drawn maps as more "art", there is a level of skill, talent, knowledge and thought that goes into them.  Today's maps are more talent and knowledge than skill.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 9, 2004)

I still want hand drawn maps.


----------



## psyekl (Jul 9, 2004)

Hand of Evil, if I misinterpret your response please correct me.  Other readers: please keep those responses coming! I need them to fine-tune my book:

The fact that hand-drawn maps ARE art is the point.  While computer-drawn maps are accurate and informative (then again so is any properly drawn map), the artistic maps are more able to encourage the imagination and "draw" the viewer into the setting (please note that I'm referring to fantasy or similar genres).  Many maps I've seen drawn by computer are actually done because the creator has (admittedly) "no talent", and by using the computer they are able to produce a map of the quality and detail beyond what would have been possible otherwise.  At the same time they're able to breathe "life" into their creation by giving it physical form (how omnipotent!). 

Case in point: this map was drawn by my brother, who not only has absolutely NO artistic talent, but has HORRIBLE handwriting as well (ask him yourself, he'll agree with me!):  http://www.patria.netfirms.com/page52.html 
He made this map using the "paint" program...looks pretty decent, huh?

Now I'm not against using a computer to "cheat" by inserting text or color, but I think the actual detail of the map should be of an artistic style.  In fact the maps I'm working on for a planned book are being drawn without any text at all, which will be added after they're scanned in.

While precise maps with every little detail labeled may be desired (or even necessary) for games like D20 Modern, Star Wars or a modern Call of Cthulhu game, for a fantasy setting it's just too much information and does nothing but "kill the mood".  Part of the charm of fantasy gaming is it's "looseness" and the wonder of what's out there in those unnamed lands...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 9, 2004)

psyekl - no that is about it.


----------



## SandanFire (Jul 12, 2004)

*Hand drawn maps.*

I'm impressed. Your maps are quite skilled, and add a bit more flare then computer generated ones. Keep up the good work, I say. It seems you enjoy it.

J.



			
				psyekl said:
			
		

> A note to the reader:  In this post I'm focusing on published works, and am by no means picking on any computer artist/cartographer.  Not everyone has the time, patience or skill to make detailed maps by hand, and I've seen many fantastic maps/floorplans done on the computer.  I'm merely asking for an opinion regarding this train of thought.
> 
> I've always preferred hand-drawn maps over computer generated, but with the speed and accuracy of the newer cartography programs it's no longer practical to pay an artist to spend days on a map by hand that can be done in hours on a computer.  Does anyone even want hand-drawn maps anymore?
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaxalon (Jul 12, 2004)

I like maps that look hand-drawn for DnD, but if I'm playing a modern game, I like things that look more like a blueprint.


----------



## Sunaj2k3 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Map Musings....*

I wish to join the growing number of people who admire your maps, Psyekl.  You may see your own style as too technical or precise, but for dms, that kind of clarity is great.  I hope you find better hosting, for I'd like to see larger, clearer scans of Diodet, the castle, and the world map your island came from (if it exists).  

As for maps for players, I believe an earlier poster was talking about Harn.  I've seen a style of map done in some of the Harn supplements (both online and printed) called "poetic".  Its less of a map as we know it and more a sheet of pictograms, illustrations and "there be dragons" areas (usually handdrawn).  As a dm, I love handing out that kind of map to players because it 1)creates mystery and atmosphere (especially if the map is dipped in tea, dried, and holes burned in strategic places)  2) can provide plot hooks for further adventures (the Diesel map of White Plume Mountain springs to mind) and 3)can lead to parties questing not for a mighty artifact or weapon, but simply an accurate map. 

Whether the map is done by computer or hand really does not seem as great of an issue to me, for I find the skill of the artist matters more.  I've seen wonderful and abysmal handdrawn maps and computer generated maps.  I will admit that most of the maps I've used and reused do tend to be handdrawn.  CC2 is helpful, but there's the sameness that previous posters have noted that I cannot stand after the 20th iteration or so (maybe Dunndjinni will change that).  Anyway, I hope you keep drawing and posting, for it looks like you have the talent and flair to join the ranks of cartographers like Shawn Brown, Clayton Bunce, and Craig Zipse if you choose.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm of a mixed opinion here (except bout your maps which are gorgeous). As an artist I do like to sit down and do most of my maps by hand (maybe because it is the only time I get to use those skills elarned in college now) but I also really enjoy computer maps. It doesn't really matter what system either. I like both for fantasy and modern maps. As a drafter I tend to prefer very exacting maps and so it takes me ages to do them right and am never completely satisfied. I like to do a rough sketch then scan it in and work on cleaning the major lines and such on the computer then print it out and combination trace/modify for the final product. I also hate repitition in mapping and think that is where many cgi mappers fail. For my own setting I use a combination of 'tech' maps and 'mood maps.' The islands that have been explored and that are populated are mostly all mapped out in detail and there is not much room to negotiate. This is due to the fact that the islands are very small and that is the only land in my world. For islands that are not populated I either have a very rough sketch of the outline and coast or maybe even just a poem/passage that describes it. There are air ships and technology in my world (of varying degrees), so I think it would be lax on my part not to make maps that are of the same quality as modern maps fr places where people live (even so far as creating a grid structure similar to township range).

A little info on my world that might affect the way I do maps: It is formed from an orbit of asteroids caught in a tube of elemental air rotating around a small glowing sun that is actually an idiot god (ala azathoth). The islands are very small and the populated ones are very densely inhabited.


----------



## psyekl (Jul 13, 2004)

*Sunaj2k3:*  Thank you for the compliment, and I'm glad my style is appreciated.  Most gamer's seem to respond positively to my maps, I guess it's just the perfectionist in me that wishes they were more authentic-looking.

I'm working with a couple of friends to get a website up and running, but they're busy and I'm computer illiterate, so you know how that goes.  I am planning on releasing some maps on this forum (following the "map of the week" thread's example...good stuff BTW), and am currently working on compiling a book of maps.  As for seeing more of the city of Diodet:  it's from a book that I was published in, and while I can show a portion of it as an example, I'm not able to show the whole thing (sorry).  The game was a diceless system called Maelstrom Storytelling by a small gaming company called Hubris Games.  The book was their second release titled "Tales from the Empire, A Guide to the City of Diodet".  I actually have 4 drawings in the book including a world map, a detail map, the city map and the floorplans to the Diodet Oprerahouse.

As for other good cartographers:  I love Shawn Brown's style, and I've attempted to contact him to get some pointers...no response though    Here's a link to his site:  http://www.shawnbrown.com/ 
I'm not familiar with the other artists, but I'll look them up!  

I was actually referred to this site by another cartographer:   Anna M. Dobritt.  She was one of the cartographers who worked on the Forgotten Realms Interactive Atlas, a very cool lady (and she responded to my e-mail)!

*Kaleon Moonshae:*  A fellow draftsman!  Welcome!  I know what you mean about not being able to use your skills, nobody uses manual drafting anymore     I've always loved the sensation of putting pen to paper, and I'll never give up my drafting desk   ...but AutoCAD definitley makes it go quicker!  To be honest, I'd like to see your world; it sounds cool as hell!


----------



## psyekl (Jul 13, 2004)

abc


----------



## Sunaj2k3 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Cartographics links methinks.....*

Psyekl,

Clayton Bunce is a cartographer and all around nice fellow who definitely does answer his emails (although given the crush of work for Trolllord Games he's under at the moment, you may have to wait a few days).  His site can be found at www.morningstarillustration.com.  Craig Zipse is another cartographer whose done maps for Dungeon Magazine, Monkeygod Enterprises, and Kenzerco (a lot of the world of Tellene city maps are his).  His work can be found at www.craigzipse.com.  One cartographer who makes heavy use of computer assistance (I know he's using photoshop at least, I don't know about cad programs) is Christopher West.  He's done a LOT of maps for Dungeon--the most immediate that comes to mind is the City of Cauldron Adventure Path Series.  His site can be found at www.velocity.net/~westwinds/.  Although West's maps have that computer finished gleam to them, there are few who would call them either uninteresting or uninspired.    

Some other artists and cartographers whose sites you may want to take a look at:  Eric Hotz, illustrator and cartographer extraordinaire at www.erichotz.com.  William McAusland at www.artmotive.com/rpg-art.html.  Stephen Daniele at www.stephendaniele.com/main/.  Jeremy Simmons at www.dungeonartist.com.  

Although some of the above artists styles may not be to your liking, I'd be surprised if you did not find something to inspire amongst all of them.

I look forward seeing your map site when it does get up.  If you only put online a small fraction compared to what Phineas has managed (and all of his maps start in CC2 no less , that will still be very helpful. 

I tried checking out Hubris Games website, but they seem to have vanished into the internet ether and had their site (www.hubrisgames.com) hijacked by a pesky cybersquatter.

Good luck and good drafting.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 14, 2004)

psyekl said:
			
		

> *Sunaj2k3:*  Thank you for the compliment, and I'm glad my style is appreciated.  Most gamer's seem to respond positively to my maps, I guess it's just the perfectionist in me that wishes they were more authentic-looking.
> 
> I'm working with a couple of friends to get a website up and running, but they're busy and I'm computer illiterate, so you know how that goes.  I am planning on releasing some maps on this forum (following the "map of the week" thread's example...good stuff BTW), and am currently working on compiling a book of maps.  As for seeing more of the city of Diodet:  it's from a book that I was published in, and while I can show a portion of it as an example, I'm not able to show the whole thing (sorry).  The game was a diceless system called Maelstrom Storytelling by a small gaming company called Hubris Games.  The book was their second release titled "Tales from the Empire, A Guide to the City of Diodet".  I actually have 4 drawings in the book including a world map, a detail map, the city map and the floorplans to the Diodet Oprerahouse.
> 
> ...




I just trounced a lot of my old stuff, reworked the world a month or so ago, hope to have some new stuff scanned by next week, I'll post a couple of the images in here and see what you think.


----------



## Vidden Szantovich (Jul 14, 2004)

*Resolution*

To commiserate with the Psyekl's initial question, I was also unsure of whether or not players would want "Hand-crafted" or computer designed maps.  I was actually searching the web for a software I would like to use when I came across this site.  I understand your plight, I felt obsolete, still cranking out hand made maps though so many that I see online today are generated on some program.  Hearing the responses that you received has settled my search.  Ill probably buy some software, but there has to be something better than CC2, im sorry but those maps look awful, too perfect.  I do like the layers that you can use to label crops, alignments of regions and such but to me they are only useful to the DM.  The players should never possess such a thing.

So I am resolved to buy a product, then hand sketch handouts for players.  From the responses I've seen it seems the best way to go.  btw, your maps are very nice.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 17, 2004)

Vidden Szantovich said:
			
		

> To commiserate with the Psyekl's initial question, I was also unsure of whether or not players would want "Hand-crafted" or computer designed maps.  I was actually searching the web for a software I would like to use when I came across this site.  I understand your plight, I felt obsolete, still cranking out hand made maps though so many that I see online today are generated on some program.  Hearing the responses that you received has settled my search.  Ill probably buy some software, but there has to be something better than CC2, im sorry but those maps look awful, too perfect.  I do like the layers that you can use to label crops, alignments of regions and such but to me they are only useful to the DM.  The players should never possess such a thing.
> 
> So I am resolved to buy a product, then hand sketch handouts for players.  From the responses I've seen it seems the best way to go.  btw, your maps are very nice.




If you don't mind java, check out dunjinni. It makes some nice looking maps I feel, although they work better for battle tiles. Their actual software is supposed to have more large scale map options.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 19, 2004)

Computer generated maps of high quality, such as those of Dundjinni are certainly cool. In fact I plan to use them to make battlemattes for minis. HOWEVER, this cannot replace and kill well hand-drawn black and white maps. Especially to be hand-outs given to players, that simulate maps and drawings made in a medieval age with someone with ink and parchment. Furthermore, in many instance, having a printed black and white floor plan to use for minis is cool, because it is way more printer friendly, plus if well drawn, it can well convey a good feel for the adventure.


----------



## Cecil (Jul 19, 2004)

Great maps!  I would be proud to host any you would like to make available to the public.

I think my preference depends upon the intent of the map.

Battlemaps--go computer, particularly Dundjinni.  The ability to use the same map for the GM, but at a much larger scale (ie, the entire map on one page) is very useful.

Player handouts--I prefer hand-drawn, for the reasons stated earlier:  to evoke a mood.  Unfortunately, my artistic talents are not that good when I draw by hand (or more specifically, I have only one style--and it doesn't involve color!) so some of my handouts tend to be constructed on a computer--but I do my best to emulate maps of old as much as possible.  I also tend to try and develop several cartographer's styles--a map made by one fictional cartographer will always look a certain way.  It's accuracy can be predicted if the players are familiar with said cartographer.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 22, 2004)

see if these attachments uploaded or not.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 22, 2004)

these are *very* rough and done at work on a sketch pad. They aren't great but at lest they get the idea across right now.


----------



## rexgoose (Jul 26, 2004)

psyekl said:
			
		

> I for one would like to see more hand-drawn maps and floorplans!




Your maps are outstanding, I'm sure your computer drawn maps would also be outstanding if you liked to work with that medium and I can understand if you don't.

One thing that know one else seams to have pointed out is FUNCTIONALITY. It’s the retrieval and modification systems that make computers appealing.

Let me give you an example:
It takes no longer to type a letter on a typewriter than it does to type it on a computer but what if you want to add another paragraph in the middle or if you need to produce 20 copies (and don’t have a photocopier) or what about if you need to email it, are you starting to see my point?

Here are another few reasons why computer formats may be better suited to producing and storing maps even if the typical creator doesn’t have the skill to make an attractive artwork type map.

Modifications:
As above

Electronic V's paper
I play D&D in the PBEM format (Play by email) and it's pretty hard to fit an A0 sized hand drawn map into my phone socket

Vector vs. bitmap detail
Maps created in proper graphics program are vector based (meaning that they are stored as mathematically calculated paths and plotted points) this means that no matter how much you blow them up you still get crisp clear prints. For example you can print the "world" campaign map and then zoom in and print the area immediately surrounding the township with full details on both and no need to draw multiple maps.

Vector vs. bitmap File size
Vector maps are significantly smaller than bitmaps' so even if you scanned your hand drawn map it would be either huge or loose all the lovely detail and crispness (such as the one that you have uploaded). Not all players want to download or store a 50mb map image. You could "trace" the map to be a vector but it’s a bit of a process especially when you have anything more than line art.

Layers or the fog of war
I have a Fog of war type restriction on the maps I give to my players so I can print out a new map when they have investigated a new area but not give away uninvestigated areas. You could do this on a photocopier but it may be fairly inconvenient

Layers Notes
In an electronic map you can store relevant information keys or other data in a layer that doesn’t print for the players only for the DM.

There are quite a few other advantages but this is all I have time for this evening. Just my thoughts hope this is helpful for stimulating debate. I have the proper software and the motivation to create great maps I just don’t have very much artistic skill so perhaps in the future you can critique mine.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 29, 2004)

> Maps created in proper graphics program are vector based (meaning that they are stored as mathematically calculated paths and plotted points)




Unfortunately, it is my opinion that vector-graphic maps look... ugly. I used to work with vector graphics a lot, but bitmaps are so much prettier. COmpare Dundjinni maps with CC2 maps for an example of this.


----------



## Henry (Jul 29, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, it is my opinion that vector-graphic maps look... ugly. I used to work with vector graphics a lot, but bitmaps are so much prettier. Compare Dundjinni maps with CC2 maps for an example of this.




I can understand the sentiment; the problem with most vector artwork is the lack of texturing that makes an object come alive. Plain Vector work is quite cartoonish in its look, but vector amended with proper bitmap textures can look so good you can barely tell the difference.

I would love to see more hand-drawn maps myself! However, because of computer design, they have become a luxury now, much like a hand-crafted garment. The other problem is that computer maps can be reprinted easily and resized for different uses. But ease of use will never breed the kind of aesthetics that psykel's map exudes.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 29, 2004)

I dunno, if you hand draw your vector graphics then even making use of some of the cloning features (having a set of seven or nine mountains and replicating them and manipulating them ) I still don't see what the fuss is about. I just see a lot of the problems with computer maps being issues more specifically aimed at amateurish ones or ones done with specific programs. I could sit down and scan/trace out a map/do it all with my tablet that would for all intents and purposes be the exact same thing as I'd get with a pencil and brush but with all the best features of computer graphics. With a little effort you can even translate that into vector graphics and make consistent map styles...

My main problems with computer maps? Errors get fixed instead of being errors. Sometimes you need to actively insert mistakes onto a digital map for 'realism'. Color is sometimes a bit over the top. The day someone makes a tablet with a thumb brush for blending I'll be forever grateful. Using certain brushes lends to a sense of sameness. Vector graphics sometimes have tendency to have their lines become all one width.

But the main bonus of the computer is that you don't end up cursing as much when the cat stomps across freshly inked pages, or having to sand away a thumbprint; and when you suddenly realize that your choice of colors was really poor you don't have to end up doing the entire process again.

Anyone doing hand drawn maps, I'd just recommend looking into seeing what all you can actually manage by either taking the work or the process digital. NOT CCPro, but Photoshop and Painter and such. Let the tools be your friend.


----------

